# Pilot Training For CIC / PRes Officers volunteering with Air Cadets



## medaid (22 Feb 2007)

All who knows the answer to this question please reply, those who just want to add useless banter may not   well it's a free country and its a free board so... what ever.


My question! Are there oppourtunties for those CIC officers who are extremely keen and inclined to receive pilot training in their CIC careers? Is it possible for a PRes officer who is interested in flying with cadets get that training?

Reason I ask is because when I was an Air Cadet I wanted to fly... really really really badly, but... I slacked off so I didnt pass my written exams, however!!! I WANT TO FLY!! Yes, there are those of you who would say 'why dont you pay for it yourself?' well... I LAUGHT AT YOU!!! It is extremely expensive to do so, and I love working with cadets, is there any way to say, 'Me want fly, me promise to take 3 year my life to fly with Cadets, you give free lessons, yes?' So, any one know? 


Cheers in advance!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (22 Feb 2007)

not positive but I don't think they give lessons, however if you have your license signing on to be a tow pilot would be a sweet way to rack up hours.


----------



## medaid (22 Feb 2007)

no license... that's why I'm wandering if I could get it through the CIC if I volunteer my time for like 3 years


----------



## aesop081 (22 Feb 2007)

All the CIC officers that i have know who were cadet pilots got their wings as cadets.

besides, as a PRes member yourself, you cannot become a member of the CIC, IIRC


----------



## medaid (22 Feb 2007)

you're quite right  but I can volunteer my time with them  ;D and I'd LOVE to volunteer my time with them... FLYING!  :


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (22 Feb 2007)

yeah, no, don't think its in the cards mate, all the cadet pilots I know got there wings while cadets.


----------



## rz350 (22 Feb 2007)

I know R91a CIC (Navy) can earn their tender charge vessel course (and with it, a master over 60 tonne ticket from transport canada if I recall) so, maybe, just maybe it might also exist for air CIC to get a PPL with the program, but it is somthing best sent up the chain/call RCHQ


----------



## condor888000 (22 Feb 2007)

From my reading of the CATO's it is not possible. What is possible is to fly a tow plane should you meet the requirements for that, or to be trained as a glider instructor. I never saw anywhere that it was possible to achieve either your GPL or PPL however, so I'm feeling you're SOL. Granted, it could have changed or I missed something, but I wouldn't say its likely.


----------



## medaid (23 Feb 2007)

Ah well, it was worth a try. I'll keep my ears open and bug people. Thanks all!


----------



## catalyst (23 Feb 2007)

I have seen an offcer get her GPL, however I belive that was a special case and I'm not sure the specifics around it.


----------



## medaid (23 Feb 2007)

Hmmmm... *sigh* oh well I can dream I guess... maybe you'd like to teach me Catalyst? DO YOU know how to fly?  oh wait...I need an IP *sigh* more dreaming....


----------



## catalyst (24 Feb 2007)

Hahah, I know how to fly a plane but I'm not licenced so that doesn't help you 

My best advice would be to ask around within the cadet circle of things, network, and see if anyone can help you out. You might find an instructor pilot who is a CIC officer. As Cadets run a self-sufficient gliding operation, that might be more feasable as gliding instructors employed by an RGS are TC qualified. 

What about trying to get a posting to a flying CSTC?

You never know


----------



## PViddy (24 Feb 2007)

The only way i could see you getting a PPL for free other than being an Air Cadet would be to work with a Squadron and perhaps convince the sponsor to pay for your liciense using NPF.

I have heard of CIC Officers receiving gliding and power wings while they were Officers, then taking the DND conversion course so they can wear their wings, but this is somthing they paid for themselves over time.

Staffing positions at CSTC's or RGS usually require you to have your wings unles you work admin or log or somthing.

cheers

PV


----------



## Neill McKay (24 Feb 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> I know R91a CIC (Navy) can earn their tender charge vessel course (and with it, a master over 60 tonne ticket from transport canada if I recall) so, maybe, just maybe it might also exist for air CIC to get a PPL with the program, but it is somthing best sent up the chain/call RCHQ



The Tender Charge course gets you a Tender Charge Qualification.  Subsequent sea time and a board gets you a Tender Charge Certificate, but even that is still a DND-specific qualification.  If you wanted a commercial certificate from Transport Canada you'd have to get it on your own time and at your own expense.  Something tells me it would be fairly easy to pass the exams once you had the sea time though.

More to the original quesiton, I'm not aware of any opportunity from DND for pilot training for CIC officers.  (But my uniform is a darker shade of blue so that's not a definitive answer.)


----------



## rz350 (24 Feb 2007)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> The Tender Charge course gets you a Tender Charge Qualification.  Subsequent sea time and a board gets you a Tender Charge Certificate, but even that is still a DND-specific qualification.  If you wanted a commercial certificate from Transport Canada you'd have to get it on your own time and at your own expense.  Something tells me it would be fairly easy to pass the exams once you had the sea time though.
> 
> More to the original quesiton, I'm not aware of any opportunity from DND for pilot training for CIC officers.  (But my uniform is a darker shade of blue so that's not a definitive answer.)



whoops my bad. I'm kind of new at it. I though it also got the TC ticket..but yah, it should be easy once you got the sea time and trg anyways.


----------



## Sloaner (27 Feb 2007)

As stated there is no formal program in the works for CIC officers to get there wings within the program as it is not a requirement of the MOC.  However, I know from my years on the air side that several unit sponsoring bodies have "supported" officers getting their PPL if an advantage can be shown to the unit (i.e. there are no current/qualified pilots in the unit to do famil flying or teach ground school).  Usually they are looking for a certain commitment in return in relation to the squadron and its flying program (i.e. you will head up the ground school program for X years, or will be available once qualified X number of weekends for famil flying), as well as the individual picking up at least some portion of the costs (i.e. we'll cover your flying time you cover the course costs).  Not a bad deal since the flying time is the expensive part.  There is nothing official saying the sponsor needs to do this, it is not a league intiative, but the sponsors have a certain lattitude and if they see the benefit to the program.  Never bit the bullet myself but know a few who did.  Best bet, write up a proposal, hoist it up the chain to the sponsor through the unit CO, and see if anyone bites.


----------



## medaid (28 Feb 2007)

That's a good idea! Thanks Sloaner.. now to find my-self a unit


----------



## Sloaner (28 Feb 2007)

No worries.  Having jumped between the CIC and PRes a couple times I've looked into the same in the past although never persued it.  Too bad you are on the left coast, there are units in this area screaming for staff (surprisingly enough).


----------



## medaid (28 Feb 2007)

Ya here too. Unfortunatley I have had my experiences with bad units our here. Well maybe not bad, just not open to change, thus hindering many things like, progress. It would be nice to see the right coast more often, I heard Ottawa beautiful at this time of the year!


----------



## Sloaner (28 Feb 2007)

It was just perfect to run our cold weather exercise (although the snow shoe/ruck march in will have several cadets cursing my name for some time to come I'm sure).  Can't really complain about the weather, it is Canada after all.


----------

